# Another eggie!!!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Maggie just laid another egg! She had laid her first set on May 8th and 10th and here she is again, laying her next set! Does anyone know how many times a pigeon can lay a set of eggs per month? Because it seems like Maggie is spitting them out as fast as she can.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Garye!

Does she sit on the eggs for any length of time? 

Are you giving her Calcium?

Others will be along with their knowledge to help...

Wishing all the BEST to Maggie!!

Please give her LOTS OF LOVIN' HUGS and SCRITCHES from

_Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie_


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Once a week, I give her grit, which I think has calcium in it. She does love her grit. She sat on her first clutch for about a week or two until she realized they wouldn't ever hatch. After that, she pretty much ignored them.

It was a surprise today that she laid another egg. I expect the second one two days later.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Make sure to allow her to have access to a bowl of grit 24/7 as well as her food and water. She needs it randomly, but they instinctively know to eat it a day or two and even the day they lay eggs. 

If you can do your share of NEST DUTY she might be willing to sit longer!! 

Just kidding...


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not sure if Pigeons and Doves have the same behavior/calcium needs - but I can tell you my two ringneck doves are egg MACHINES! They're both female and most of the time they go three or four days between egg "batches"... during those three or four days they almost live on the calcium fortified grit and oyster shells I give them. Since they do lay so frequently I also usually mix some oyster shell in with their seed. I sure wish they would lay a bit less - but they sure don't seem to mind


----------

